
Stockholm's focus on walkability - anonymfus
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2015/03/how-stockholm-became-the-ultimate-walkable-city/388433/
======
gumby
Even in the winter when it's quite cold and dark, Stockholm is quite walkable.
It helps that its archipelago nature means it doesn't get as much snow as
inland. But the ferries and public transport work really well.

~~~
njepa
The article is a bit weird because as far as I know Stockholm hasn't become
much more walkable, or bikeable, in the last 15 years. (They have spent
billions on car infrastructure however). Copenhagen is much superior in this
regard.

There seems to be a growing trend of talking up Stockholm (maybe because of
the insane housing market), while not much have happened really. Most of the
"ideal" development of Stockholm seems to be from pre-'90s, including all but
one subway station.

In the last 30 years the main developments have been malls and "soulless"
residential areas in the spirit of "Hammarby Sjöstad".
[[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hammarby_Sj%C3%B6stad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hammarby_Sj%C3%B6stad)].

~~~
gumby
I think one thing that works in Stockholm's favor in this regard is that the
island and coastal perimeters form matural neighborhood boundaries, while in
Copenhagen, like in most cities, the boundary of, say, Nørrebro is not sharply
delineated.

But indeed I assume the Stockholm Tourism authority appears to be doing its
job well at the moment.

